
Is Heroku a way to hack? - jerome_g
If I found this on iPhone should I be concerned?https:&#x2F;&#x2F;devcenter.heroku.com&#x2F;
======
iDemonix
I'm not really sure why you'd be concerned, 5 seconds of Googling and you'd
figure out that Heroku is just a cloud hosting service.

